# Letra t muda



## cacho

Hola

Me llama mucho la atención ver la television española y escuchar que no pronuncian la letra "t" en ciertas palabras, por ejemplo:

- en lugar de "Atleti" (por el equipo de futbol) dicen "Aleti"
- en lugar de "Atlántico" dicen "Alántico"
- en lugar de "Nestlé" dicen "Neslé" (incluso en las publicidades oficiales de la marca).


Prestando mucha atención he escuchado que mucha gente en realidad pronuncia la "t" pero de forma muy debil y con un espacio en el medio, por ejemplo "at - lantico" lo cual hace parecer que no pronunciaran la "t".

Es eso correcto ? En cualquier caso, por qué y cual es el origen de ese uso en la península ?

Tambien me sorprende que en todas las series, peliculas e informativos, usan permanentemente "la". Por ejemplo:

- el marido "la" disparó.
- el bombero "la" dijo que se quedara quieta.
- en serio, "la" creo, dice la verdad.

Esto es super comun cuando uno ve la television española.

Es correcto eso ?


Gracias

C


----------



## Alundra

cacho said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Me llama mucho la atención ver la television española y escuchar que no pronuncian la letra "t" en ciertas palabras, por ejemplo:
> 
> - en lugar de "Atleti" (por el equipo de futbol) dicen "Aleti"
> - en lugar de "Atlántico" dicen "Alántico"
> - en lugar de "Nestlé" dicen "Neslé" (incluso en las publicidades oficiales de la marca).
> 
> 
> Prestando mucha atención he escuchado que mucha gente en realidad pronuncia la "t" pero de forma muy debil y con un espacio en el medio, por ejemplo "at - lantico" lo cual hace parecer que no pronunciaran la "t".
> 
> Es eso correcto ? En cualquier caso, por qué y cual es el origen de ese uso en la península ?
> 
> Tambien me sorprende que en todas las series, peliculas e informativos, usan permanentemente "la". Por ejemplo:
> 
> - el marido "la" disparó.
> - el bombero "la" dijo que se quedara quieta.
> - en serio, "la" creo, dice la verdad.
> 
> Esto es super comun cuando uno ve la television española.
> 
> Es correcto eso ?
> 
> 
> Gracias
> 
> C


 
Lo demás no te lo discuto, pero el uso de "la" en televisión dependerá de si ves alguna cadena regional... yo vivo en la mancha, y aquí me sonaría rarísimo si se utilizara tantas veces el "la" como tu lo dices... y en televisión yo no lo percibo....


¿Podrías decirnos si la cadena que ves es nacional o es alguna cadena autonómica???
Alundra.


----------



## Mei

Si, ese "la" también me suena raro, ya me fijaré para ver si se dice mucho.

Con referente a la "t" no sé si es correcto o no (supongo que no) pero es más fácil de pronunciar "aleti" que "atleti".

Mei


----------



## Jellby

cacho said:
			
		

> Me llama mucho la atención ver la television española y escuchar que no pronuncian la letra "t" en ciertas palabras, por ejemplo:
> 
> - en lugar de "Atleti" (por el equipo de futbol) dicen "Aleti"
> - en lugar de "Atlántico" dicen "Alántico"
> - en lugar de "Nestlé" dicen "Neslé" (incluso en las publicidades oficiales de la marca).



Yo no creo que sea una "t" muda, como mucho es una "t" aspirada o un corte en la vocal anterior. Puede que sea difícil de percibir, pero me parece que hay diferencia entre "Atlántico" y "Alántico", quiero decir, que casi cualquier hablante lo pronunciaría distinto. Es algo parecido al fenómeno de la "s" aspirada, una vez me preguntó un brasileño que por qué decía "wiki" en vez de "wiski"... de acuerdo que la "s" no la pronuncio, pero un oído entrenado reconoce la diferencia . El caso de "Nestlé" es algo distinto, con la "s" delante la aspiración desaparece por completo, o pronuncias la "t" forzadamente, o pronuncias "Neslé" y tan pancho.

Por aclarar: En mi tierra (Extremadura) se pronunciaría igual "Atlántico" y "Aslántico", pero distinto de "Alántico". De hecho, siempre he tenido la duda entre "pectorejo" y "pestorejo", y algunos "fisnolis" me han llamado "Isnacio"  Creo que el fenómeno es siempre el mismo, aunque quizá no ocurra en todas partes igual.


----------



## Fernando

Veo que somos paisanos, Jellby.

Efectivamente la "t" final es muy poco "castiza", así que casi nunca se pronuncia bien.

- Atleti es casi Aleti
- Con seguridad, y como dice jellby, Atlántico <> Alántico. Puede ser que no pronuncien la t completa, pero hay una distinción clara.
- Si ves a alguien que dice en Televisión "el marido la disparó" (laísmo madrileño) no hace falta que cruces el charco. Dinos quién es y nosotros lo/la mataremos.


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:
			
		

> - Si ves a alguien que dice en Televisión "el marido la disparó" (laísmo madrileño) no hace falta que cruces el charco. Dinos quién es y nosotros lo/la mataremos.



A no ser que se refiera a la escopeta, la pistola o la bala, claro


----------



## Laia

¿Puede ser (pregunto) el caso de Alántico algo así como Al·lántico? Es decir, ¿como dos eles? Mmm... no sé.

Querría preguntar al compañero forero que ha iniciado el thread... ¿cómo se pronuncia Nestlé en Argentina? ¿Con la "t"?


----------



## fmbyz

cacho said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Me llama mucho la atención ver la television española y escuchar que no pronuncian la letra "t" en ciertas palabras, por ejemplo:
> 
> - en lugar de "Atleti" (por el equipo de futbol) dicen "Aleti"
> - en lugar de "Atlántico" dicen "Alántico"
> - en lugar de "Nestlé" dicen "Neslé" (incluso en las publicidades oficiales de la marca).
> 
> 
> Prestando mucha atención he escuchado que mucha gente en realidad pronuncia la "t" pero de forma muy debil y con un espacio en el medio, por ejemplo "at - lantico" lo cual hace parecer que no pronunciaran la "t".
> 
> Es eso correcto ? En cualquier caso, por qué y cual es el origen de ese uso en la península ?
> 
> Tambien me sorprende que en todas las series, peliculas e informativos, usan permanentemente "la". Por ejemplo:
> 
> - el marido "la" disparó.
> - el bombero "la" dijo que se quedara quieta.
> - en serio, "la" creo, dice la verdad.
> 
> Esto es super comun cuando uno ve la television española.
> 
> Es correcto eso ?
> 
> 
> Gracias
> 
> C


 
Hola, 
ambas cosas que dices son gramaticalmente INcorrectas pero es la manera habitual a la hora de hablar rapidamente.
Es más rapiso decir Alantico, que Atlantico, ya que hay que respirar y detenerse un poco en la "T" pero si vas a Catañuña podras percibir que pronuncian este tipo de palabras excelentemente.
Por otro lado el laismo y el leismo, es una "patada al diccionario" pero es habitual en la manera de hablar, por ejemplo, en el Norte. 
De todas maneras, siempre quedaras mejor si usas la/le segun sea objeto directo ó indirecto.
Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo


----------



## alvarezp

Veo que hasta ahorita han contestado puras personas de España.

Aquí en México se dice perfectamente "Atlético de Madrid", sin omitir la t. No le veo la dificultad.

Ni modo que digamos "latoanis" en lugar de "tlatoanis"...


----------



## fmbyz

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Puede ser (pregunto) el caso de Alántico algo así como Al·lántico? Es decir, ¿como dos eles? Mmm... no sé.
> 
> Querría preguntar al compañero forero que ha iniciado el thread... ¿cómo se pronuncia Nestlé en Argentina? ¿Con la "t"?


 
Laia, jajajajjaja, en mi tierra dicen bien claro Athletic de Bilbao!!, son los del Aleti de madrid los que lo dicen mal......pero no entremos en polemica....


----------



## fmbyz

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Veo que hasta ahorita han contestado puras personas de España.
> 
> Aquí en México se dice perfectamente "Atlético de Madrid", sin omitir la t. No le veo la dificultad.
> 
> Ni modo que digamos "latoanis" en lugar de "tlatoanis"...


 
Alvarez...es lo mismo que decir cambiao=cambiado, Cortao=cortado, etc......es leguaje popular, sin mas!


----------



## Laia

fmbyz said:
			
		

> Laia, jajajajjaja, en mi tierra dicen bien claro Athletic de Bilbao!!, son los del Aleti de madrid los que lo dicen mal......pero no entremos en polemica....


 
Ey, ey, yo digo ATLETIC así tal cual (la "h" no la pronuncio, se entiende). jeje. Pero estaba pensando en otras formas comunes de oír esta palabra.

¿De dónde eres tú?


----------



## Dudu678

cacho said:
			
		

> Tambien me sorprende que en todas las series, peliculas e informativos, usan permanentemente "la". Por ejemplo:
> 
> - el marido "la" disparó.
> - el bombero "la" dijo que se quedara quieta.
> - en serio, "la" creo, dice la verdad.
> 
> Esto es super comun cuando uno ve la television española.
> 
> Es correcto eso ?



El leísmo está admitido por la RAE (sigo pensando que no hace más que admitir lo incorrecto) en el caso de complementos directos de persona.

El laísmo (de momento) es considerado incorrecto. Sin embargo, eso de "la creo" no me choca tanto como los otros casos. Debe de ser que llevo mucho tiempo con ello alrededor, porque no se dice lo creo, sino le creo.

En cuanto a lo de la t, yo la pronuncio más como una d, es decir, un sonido débil pero claramente diferenciando entre atlético y alético.

Un saludito.


----------



## Alundra

Yo digo algo como:

Adlántico
Adlétic
y Neslé (aquí si que me como la "t" por completo)  

En cuanto a: 

- el marido "la" disparó.
- el bombero "la" dijo que se quedara quieta.

Sigo pensando que debes ver algún canal autonómico o algo así... en los canales nacionales no se oyen ese tipo de construcciones....

-En serio, "la creo" dice la verdad... ¿Esta es incorrecta? Mira que en mi tierra no se da el laísmo (que yo sepa)... pero esta no me suena a laísmo...
Yo nunca diría "el marido la disparó" ni "el bombero la dijo", pero sí diría "en serio, la creo".... ahora estoy confusa...   

Alundra.


----------



## Dudu678

Vaya, Alundra, parece que hablamos igual.

Sí, yo también pienso que "la creo es correcto", pero la es pronombre de complemento directo, y cuando hablas de un hombre no se dice "lo creo", sino "le creo".

Es decir, me parece que el problema es el leísmo que se da con el masculino y no el laísmo con el femenino. Mirando el diccionario de la RAE no me queda tampoco claro, aunque desde luego que el verbo es transitivo. 

Curiosa la acepción 7:
 7. prnl. Dar crédito a alguien. Creerse de su gran amigo.

Parece que con este asunto ya no voy a poder dormir. Me preocupo mucho por el uso correcto del lenguaje.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Puede ser (pregunto) el caso de Alántico algo así como Al·lántico? Es decir, ¿como dos eles? Mmm... no sé.



Je, iba yo a comentar que lo digo así pero que me preguntaba si era algo demasiado local. Con una "L" larga, menos quizá en el caso de Nestlé ("nehlé"), pero no es algo que haya oído por la tele. Tampoco oigo en la tele "laísmo", excepto en un par de series de dibujos en las que me he fijado causalmente hoy (puede que el responsable del doblaje sea el mismo).


----------



## Alundra

Dudu678 said:
			
		

> Sí, yo también pienso que "la creo es correcto", pero la es pronombre de complemento directo, y cuando hablas de un hombre no se dice "lo creo", sino "le creo".


 
Hmmm... bueno... yo sí diría "lo creo"..  por ejemplo:

"En serio, yo lo creo (a él)... dice la verdad..."
"Esta bien, lo creo aunque no diga la verdad..."

En mi opinión lo que nunca utilizaría nadie de por aquí es: En serio, le creo... eso sí que lo considero un "leísmo"...

A lo mejor por esta zona lo que hay es un exceso de "loísmo", ejejej...

No sé... ahora me quedé aún más confusa...  

Alundra.


----------



## SpiceMan

Dudu678 said:
			
		

> El leísmo está admitido por la RAE (sigo pensando que no hace más que admitir lo incorrecto) en el caso de complementos directos de persona.


 "Gramática descriptiva_, cuando sus autores reflejan lo que la gente habla.
_Gramática prescriptiva_, contrapuesta a la descriptiva y considerada obsoleta por las principales escuelas lingüísticas contemporáneas, trata de fijar las pautas de aquello que debe ser dicho y lo que no. Dentro de este tipo se incluyen las sucesivas gramáticas de la Real Academia Española_". (c) Wikipedia en español

La gramática prescriptiva es importante pedagógicamente (esto incluye estudiantes nativos y extranjeros), pero es una visión caduca, lingüísticamente hablando.


----------



## cacho

Alundra said:
			
		

> Lo demás no te lo discuto, pero el uso de "la" en televisión dependerá de si ves alguna cadena regional... yo vivo en la mancha, y aquí me sonaría rarísimo si se utilizara tantas veces el "la" como tu lo dices... y en televisión yo no lo percibo....
> 
> 
> ¿Podrías decirnos si la cadena que ves es nacional o es alguna cadena autonómica???
> Alundra.




Matias Prats en particular y el resto de los periodistas de los informativos de Tele5 y Antena 3, en general.

En las series de TV y en las peliculas: 90% (no quiero decir "todas" para no parecer exagerado).

Lo he escuchado en todas las pelis que pasan en Antena 3 o Tele 5 de los sabados/domingos y en las series que veo: CSI, Sin Rastro o Perdidos (las dos ultimas ya no las dan).

C


----------



## cacho

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Puede ser (pregunto) el caso de Alántico algo así como Al·lántico? Es decir, ¿como dos eles? Mmm... no sé.
> 
> Querría preguntar al compañero forero que ha iniciado el thread... ¿cómo se pronuncia Nestlé en Argentina? ¿Con la "t"?




Por supuesto, todas las palabras de ese estilo se pronuncian CLARAMENTE con la "t" y ocurre lo mismo en el portugues y en el ingles.

Tal vez en el caso del ingles haya algunas excepciones como "castle" que algunos pronuncian "casel", pero no es comun, de ahi mi sorpresa y por eso preguntaba aqui.


C


----------



## cacho

fmbyz said:
			
		

> Hola,
> ambas cosas que dices son gramaticalmente INcorrectas pero es la manera habitual a la hora de hablar rapidamente.
> Es más rapiso decir Alantico, que Atlantico, ya que hay que respirar y detenerse un poco en la "T" pero si vas a Catañuña podras percibir que pronuncian este tipo de palabras excelentemente.
> Por otro lado el laismo y el leismo, es una "patada al diccionario" pero es habitual en la manera de hablar, por ejemplo, en el Norte.
> De todas maneras, siempre quedaras mejor si usas la/le segun sea objeto directo ó indirecto.
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> 
> Un saludo



Hombre, gracias por el dato.

Respecto al ejemplo que me das de catalunya, me parece que no es el mejor. Vivo en Sabadell y aqui la "ensalada idiomatica" es total y la mayoria de la gente habla "para el c*lo".

Entre los catalanes que no han pasado por la normalizacion linguistica y meten errores y castellanismos que vienen arrastrando de cuando el catalan estaba prohibido, hasta los inmigrantes de otras regiones de la peninsula (especialemente andaluces)  que no hablan catalan pero tienen un florido "pseudo castellano" plagado de catalanismos, esto es cualquier cosa.

Doy un ejemplo: toda la gente que conozco en mi barrio dice "enchegar". Mi mujer les pregunto si sabian que esa palabra no existia en el castellano y la gente no tenia ni idea y le preguntaban "si estaba segura" y "como se dice enchegar en castellano".

No tenian idea de que se dice "encender".

De esas, hay miles.

C


----------



## Laia

cacho said:
			
		

> Hombre, gracias por el dato.
> 
> Respecto al ejemplo que me das de catalunya, me parece que no es el mejor. Vivo en Sabadell y aqui la "ensalada idiomatica" es total y la mayoria de la gente habla "para el c*lo".
> 
> Entre los catalanes que no han pasado por la normalizacion linguistica y meten errores y castellanismos que vienen arrastrando de cuando el catalan estaba prohibido, hasta los inmigrantes de otras regiones de la peninsula (especialemente andaluces) que no hablan catalan pero tienen un florido "pseudo castellano" plagado de catalanismos, esto es cualquier cosa.
> 
> Doy un ejemplo: toda la gente que conozco en mi barrio dice "enchegar". Mi mujer les pregunto si sabian que esa palabra no existia en el castellano y la gente no tenia ni idea y le preguntaban "si estaba segura" y "como se dice enchegar en castellano".
> 
> No tenian idea de que se dice "encender".
> 
> De esas, hay miles.
> 
> C


 
¿Y qué?
Peor es el Spanglish...

Nosotros no hablamos "para el culo". Mezclamos idiomas ¿y qué? Eso no es hablar "para el culo". Eso son interferencias lingüísticas, que es otra cosa.

Sinceramente, te estás confundiendo. *El compañero forero no estaba diciendo que los catalanes hablamos mejor, sino que pronunciamos más las "tes".*

Lo puedes volver a leer y lo pillarás:


			
				fmbyz said:
			
		

> Hola,
> ambas cosas que dices son gramaticalmente INcorrectas pero es la manera habitual a la hora de hablar rapidamente.
> *Es más rapiso decir Alantico, que Atlantico, ya que hay que respirar y detenerse un poco en la "T" pero si vas a Cataluña podras percibir que pronuncian este tipo de palabras excelentemente.*
> Por otro lado el laismo y el leismo, es una "patada al diccionario" pero es habitual en la manera de hablar, por ejemplo, en el Norte.
> De todas maneras, siempre quedaras mejor si usas la/le segun sea objeto directo ó indirecto.
> Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## cacho

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> "Gramática descriptiva_, cuando sus autores reflejan lo que la gente habla.
> _Gramática prescriptiva_, contrapuesta a la descriptiva y considerada obsoleta por las principales escuelas lingüísticas contemporáneas, trata de fijar las pautas de aquello que debe ser dicho y lo que no. Dentro de este tipo se incluyen las sucesivas gramáticas de la Real Academia Española_". (c) Wikipedia en español
> 
> La gramática prescriptiva es importante pedagógicamente (esto incluye estudiantes nativos y extranjeros), pero es una visión caduca, lingüísticamente hablando.


Con sinceridad, no estoy acuerdo para nada.

Imagino que la RAE o cualquier institución de esa entidad deberia promover la cultura y no dejarse llevar por delante por la incultura.

Una gran cantidad de hispanoparlantes en catalunya dicen "cualo" y "cuala" en lugar de "cual" y la mayoria de mis vecinos dicen "enchega", "me se cae" o pronuncian  los verbos sin conjugar ( "fuimos con los amigos y 'bajemos' al subsuelo"). 

Deberían ser aceptadas ?

Yo estoy seguro que no. Muy por el contrario, me parece que se debería educar a la gente para que use el idioma correctamente y me extraña que alguien que participa en un foro como este opine asi, es casi como un contrasentido.

C


----------



## Laia

cacho said:
			
		

> Con sinceridad, no estoy acuerdo para nada.
> 
> Imagino que la RAE o cualquier institución de esa entidad deberia promover la cultura y no dejarse llevar por delante por la incultura.
> 
> Una gran cantidad de hispanoparlantes en catalunya dicen "cualo" y "cuala" en lugar de "cual" y la mayoria de mis vecinos dicen "enchega", "me se cae" o pronuncian los verbos sin conjugar ( "fuimos con los amigos y 'bajemos' al subsuelo").
> 
> Deberían ser aceptadas ?
> 
> Yo estoy seguro que no. Muy por el contrario, me parece que se debería educar a la gente para que use el idioma correctamente.
> 
> C


 
Una cosa es cómo hablamos y otra es cómo escribimos.
Yo soy muy feliz y todo el mundo (en mi vida diaria) me entiende cuando digo _enchegar_, _andana_, _alberginia_ y _adéu,_ cuando hablo en castellano. 
Y aunque sé que son barbarismos los seguiré utilizando al hablar, por mucho que la RAE diga o deje de decir.

P.D.: El tema eran las "tes mudas". No sé porque es tan importante discutir sobre la palabra enchegar... al fin y al cabo esta palabra no tiene ninguna "t".


----------



## Alundra

cacho said:
			
		

> Matias Prats en particular y el resto de los periodistas de los informativos de Tele5 y Antena 3, en general.
> 
> En las series de TV y en las peliculas: 90% (no quiero decir "todas" para no parecer exagerado).
> 
> Lo he escuchado en todas las pelis que pasan en Antena 3 o Tele 5 de los sabados/domingos y en las series que veo: CSI, Sin Rastro o Perdidos (las dos ultimas ya no las dan).
> 
> C


 
Mira, yo no quiero discutir esto..  quizás es que no me fijé bien, pero te puedo decir algo... cuando oigo laísmos, leísmos o loísmos los suelo reconocer y me suenan fatal y rarísimos... porque creo que afortunadamente... aunque los manchegos digamos "mojca", nos comamos miles de consonantes intervocálicas y eses finales, etc... no tenemos ese defecto..  (bueno... tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego, ejejej... seguro que también lo tenemos y yo sin saberlo....  ) y la verdad... yo me trago los telediarios y alguna que otra peli y te puedo asegurar que no me parece que sea como dices... si fuera así, estoy segura de que me llamaría la atención.... pero en fin... voy a fijarme más... quizá esté equivocada...  

Respecto a la frase:

En serio, la creo... ¿Qué me dices? ¿Crees que es laísmo eso? Yo sigo pensando que no...  

Alundra.


----------



## Jellby

Estoy de acuerdo con Alundra. A mí me suelen rechinar los laísmos, los "dijistes" y demás cosas, pero no diría que abundan en los informativos, aunque los de Tele 5 y Antena 3 los veo más bien poco. Donde sí oigo estos vicios es en las series españolas y, a veces sí, en algunos corresponsales, pero no en los presentadores de informativos o en programas doblados (películas, series, documentales).


----------



## fmbyz

Sí, yo también pienso que *"la creo es correcto"*, pero la es pronombre de complemento directo, y* cuando hablas de un hombre no se dice "lo creo", sino "le creo".*

Si crees al hombre (en general), es LO creo, pero si lo que crees de él es algo que ha dicho LE creo (lo que ha dicho), y lo mismo en femenino, siempre que haya un objeto directo e indirecto....se usa el LE.
No se quién me ha preguntado pero yo soy de ese equipo que va a bajar a segunda........ay, que LES dén que para eso LO ganan (un pastón).

Saludos


----------



## fmbyz

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Y qué?
> Peor es el Spanglish...
> 
> Nosotros no hablamos "para el culo". Mezclamos idiomas ¿y qué? Eso no es hablar "para el culo". Eso son interferencias lingüísticas, que es otra cosa.
> 
> Sinceramente, te estás confundiendo. *El compañero forero no estaba diciendo que los catalanes hablamos mejor, sino que pronunciamos más las "tes".*
> 
> Lo puedes volver a leer y lo pillarás:


 

¿Quien die que los catalanes hablen mejor??????Porqué yo NO lo he dicho, ¿eh?


----------



## Laia

fmbyz said:
			
		

> ¿Quien die que los catalanes hablen mejor??????Porqué yo NO lo he dicho, ¿eh?


Al menos yo entendí tu mensaje...


----------



## fmbyz

Laia said:
			
		

> Al menos yo entendí tu mensaje...


 
Gracias Laia!!! Porque vaya lio que he montado....de aqui a la desestructuración del territorio español!!


----------



## Laia

A mi no me metáis en líos, eh?
Yo sólo aclaré unos puntos en un momento dado, porque me sentí aludida. Ya está.


----------



## alvarezp

Yo sé que es off-topic, pero se creó la confusión de "la creo": No sé si los mods nos puedan ayudar a separar este hilo o a copiar mensajes o algo así.

Para empezar, hay dos creo: del verbo crear y del verbo creer. Tómese en cuenta eso.

Segundo, "la creo", del verbo creer es correcto cuando se habla de una teoría, pero no de una mujer, porque en la historia es complemento directo y en una mujer es indirecto. Si es una mujer, se dice "le creo". Si es un hombre es "le creo".

Cuando se trata de una persona, ya sea hombre o mujer, se es complemento directo porque ese hombre o mujer no es "lo que hay que creer", no es lo "no demostrado". Sería complemento directo lo que él o ella dice.

Sí le creo eso --> Sí _se_ _lo_ creo.

Okay?


----------



## tatius

Gente, nos estamos liando.

Creer a alguien o creer algo. En ambos casos, sea un objeto o sea una persona, se trata de un objeto directo: 

Yo creo una historia -> Yo la creo.
Yo creo a Marisa -> Yo la creo.

Es lo que creo.


----------



## tatius

Por otro lado, en cuanto a pronunciaciones, quisiera decir que no existe la corrección o incorrección. Los catalanes no hablan peor que los andaluces, ni vice versa. Yo puedo hablar distinto que mi vecina y puedo hacer las n más nasales porque estoy resfriada y eso no quiere decir que no hable correctamente.

Así que pronunciar el "aleti" es igual de correcto que pronunciar el "madriz", "er betih" o el "atletic".


----------



## fmbyz

En absoluto de acuerdo tatius:
1. Si yo creo lo que ella me ha dicho: Le creo
2. Si yo creo en ella (en general): La creo
Y en cuanto a las pronunciaciones, lo correcto no es decir "Madriz", "Aleti" ó si vamos más allá...pronunciar la V como la B (hay una ligera diferencia de pronunciación).
Para finalizar, insisto que nunca he dicho que los catalanes hablen bien ó mal, si no que la t de Atlantico la pronuncian correctamente (vease a Nina en Operación Triunfo....¿por ejemplo?).


----------



## Alundra

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Sí le creo eso --> Sí _se_ _lo_ creo.
> 
> Okay?


 
Pues ahora me habéis liado....

Sí *le* creo eso ----> Sí_se_ _*lo*_creo.

¿Es le, o es lo? ¿A que se refiere cada uno (le y lo) ? ¿A lo mismo?    

Alundra.


----------



## fmbyz

Sí *le* creo eso (que ella ha dicho) = Sí_se_ _*lo*_creo.

Digo yo....eso dice la RAE


----------



## fmbyz

*le**.*(Del lat. _illi_, dat. de _ille_).*1.* pron. person. Forma de dativo de 3.ª persona singular en masculino y femenino. _Le dije._ http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. acus. del mismo pron. en sing. y m.http://forum.wordreference.com/ No admite preposición, y en ambos usos se puede emplear como enclítico. _Dale el libro._ _Síguele._Lo que dice la Real Academia....


----------



## Alundra

fmbyz said:
			
		

> *le**.*(Del lat. _illi_, dat. de _ille_).*1.* pron. person. Forma de dativo de 3.ª persona singular en masculino y femenino. _Le dije._ U. t. c. acus. del mismo pron. en sing. y m. No admite preposición, y en ambos usos se puede emplear como enclítico. _Dale el libro._ _Síguele._Lo que dice la Real Academia....


 
No entiendo que quieres decir con eso...

Supongo que si miro el caso de "le dije", tendría que ser entonces: "Sí, le creo"... pero... entonces miro en:

*la1.* (Del lat. _illa_).*1.* art. deter. f. sing. de *el.**la**2**.* *1.* pron. person. Acusativo de 3.ª pers. f. y sing. de *lo2.* No admite preposición y puede usarse como enclítico._ La miré.__ Mírala._


Igual que digo "la miré", ¿no puedo decir "la creo" o "la creí"?

Sigo confundida... 

Ya lo sé... estoy torpe...  
Alundra.


----------



## sarm

Je,je. ¡Qué lio nos traemos!
Creo que "la miré" es correcto porque la frase completa sería "la miré a ella"

Sin embargo no sería correcto en "la dije" ya que la forma ral sería "le dije (esto) a ella" y no "la dije (esto) a ella"

"le dije que bajase a comprar el periódico a la niña"
"le compre un regalo a Laura"
"le hice una proposición un tanto indecente a Susana"


El mismo caso se daría con "le creí" aunque no te fies mucho porque de gramatica no tengo ni idea y esto lo he tenido que aprender a base de descornarme


----------



## Jellby

Yo creo que sí está bien dicho "la creo". Pasemos la oración a pasiva: "ella es creída por mí", tiene sentido.

Creer:
5. tr. Dar asenso, apoyo o confianza a alguien. ¿Nunca me habéis de creer? U. t. c. intr. Creemos en él.

Puede funcionar tanto como transitivo como como intransitivo.
"La creo" = "Creo en ella"

Por cierto, siempre según el DRAE:

"creer" -> "dar asenso" -> "dar crédito" -> "creer"


----------



## XepC

Es habitual que la _t_ asimile la sonoridad de la _l_ y se transforme en _d_. Así, se pronuncia "ad-lé-ti-co" (que no "a-dle-ti-co", ojo) más fácilmente que "at-lé-ti-co". Para que la _t_ conserve su sonido ante la _l_, hay que pronunciarla mucho más explosiva de lo que es habitual. Algo similar, aunque no tan exagerado, sucede con la _t_ antes de _m_, por ejemplo en "atmósfera", que suele pronunciarse casi como "admósfera" o incluso "azmósfera" en algunas zonas de España (Asturias, por ejemplo).

Laia: lo de pronunciar "al·lético" nos viene del catalán, donde lo correcto fonéticamente (al menos cuando estudié locución) es precisamente pronunciar "al·les" y no "atles", por decir algo. El ejemplo del Dr.Quizá, aunque por escrito quede igual que el de Laia, no se pronuncia de la misma manera. La _l geminada_ catalana ("l·l") presente en palabras como "novel·la", "tranquil·litat" o "al·lot" comienza con una _l_ donde la lengua toca el paladar para luego bajar a los dientes incisivos, mientras que la _l_ larga andaluza, entiendo, se desarrolla tras los incisivos en todo momento. (Si estoy equivocado, por favor decídmelo.)


Sobre el laísmo, hay varios hilos desparramados por WordReference. Uno de ellos es: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=89469


----------



## Laia

XepC said:
			
		

> Laia: lo de pronunciar "al·lético" nos viene del catalán,(...)


 
Nunca he dicho que los catalanes digamos "al·lético". Lo que he dicho es que hay gente que dice "al·lético".



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> Ey, ey, yo digo ATLETIC así tal cual (la "h" no la pronuncio, se entiende). jeje. Pero estaba pensando en otras formas comunes de oír esta palabra.


----------



## XepC

Oooops! He leído mal. Sorry.


----------



## Laia

XepC said:
			
		

> Oooops! He leído mal. Sorry.


No problem


----------



## fmbyz

Sarm ha descrito unos ejemplos perfectos para uso del LA y del LE, con su objeto directo incluido. Yo no voy a discutir mas el asunto que me está dando dolor de cabeza y creo que tod@s nos entendemos digamos LA ó LE!!


----------



## mithrellas

1º empezaré diciendo que soy catalana de madre catalana y padre madrileño (para que nadie crea que me meto con nadie).

En cuanto al tema inicial: el laismo de "el marido la disparó" y "aleti vs atletic" (que también se dejan la c final) son sin duda dejes característicos del *habla* madrileño...

Habla: *ling.* Sistema lingüístico de una comarca, localidad o colectividad, con rasgos propios dentro de otro sistema más extenso:
el habla del Alto Aragón. 

Respecto a los ejemplos de Cacho de los catalanes:
Si bien por un lado están los barbarismos fruto del bilingüismo; ya que a veces la palabra más adecuada la encuentras en el otro idioma (palabras catalanas cuando se habla en castellano y vice versa) pero como Laia ya ha indicado la mayoría de veces eres consciente del barbarismo e incluso a veces se utiliza a propósito para enfatizar o remarcar algo.

Ahora bien Cacho posiblemente los catalanes *no* somos lo que mejor hablamos pero ejemplos como "ayer compremos", "me se" o "cualo" no son para nada exclusivos de Cataluña. Se encuentran facilmente en los barrios marginales de cualquier ciudad y denotan falta de educación (por el motivo que sea) y en otra época no tan pasada posiblemente analfabetismo (puedes ver ejemplos en películas del "destape" con el típico "paleto de pueblo" diciendo "¿lo cualo?" y otras finuras del lenguaje).


----------



## fmbyz

Falta de cultura en todo caso, no de educación.
Por lo demás tood de cauerdo, pero que conste, que fui yo la primera en nombrar a los catalanes (me entendió Laia) y dije que pronunciaban muy bien las palabras de tipo Athletic, y no soy catalana ni tengo familia de alli.
No quise hacer, en ningún caso una polemica de esto.
Un saludo


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

fmbyz said:


> Sarm ha descrito unos ejemplos perfectos para uso del LA y del LE, con su objeto directo incluido. Yo no voy a discutir mas el asunto que me está dando dolor de cabeza y creo que tod@s nos entendemos digamos LA ó LE!!



Este hilo es muy viejo pero quisiera aportar lo mío, porque creo que podría aclarar un poco las cosas.

Parece ser que en España (o en algunas zonas de España), "Yo la creo", refiriéndose a una mujer, es uso correcto incluso para los no laístas. Esto es así porque estos hablantes sienten que "la" es el objeto directo. Es decir, existe en ellos la impresión de que el verbo creer no solo acepta como objeto directo objetos inanimados sino también entidades animadas (como, en este caso, una mujer). En cambio, de este lado del charco (y quizá en algunas zonas de España), parece que tenemos la impresión de que el verbo "creer" NO acepta como objeto directo a entidades animadas, sino que solo inanimadas (teorías, dichos, argumentos, etc.). En esto, para nosotros, "creer" difiere de verbos como "mirar", que aceptan como objeto directo tanto a entidades animadas como inanimadas. Por eso sí nos suena bien tanto "Yo la miro" (a una mujer) como "Yo la miro" (una mesa, por ejemplo). En cambio, en el caso de "creer", aceptamos "Yo la creo" si se trata de una teoría, una promesa, etc., pero si se trata de una persona entonces no. Si queremos referirnos a que creemos lo que dice una persona en general, entonces ponemos el pronombre en dativo, es decir, como objeto indirecto: "Le creo". Y en ese caso, el objeto directo se sobreentiende: Le creo (las cosas que dice, que piensa).

Es decir que a fin de cuentas es una diferencia en el tipo de complementos que acepta el verbo creer según unos y otros.

Es lo mismo que pasa en el español colombiano (y no sé si en otras regiones también) con el régimen de algunos verbos, que es distinto del régimen que se usa acá en Argentina. Por ejemplo, en Colombia se suele decir "¿Me colaboras?", cuando acá diríamos "¿Colaborás conmigo?". Lo mismo con "Te pienso todas las noches". Acá diríamos "Pienso en vos todas las noches".

Saludos


----------

